# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Questions on the Stop, Drop, and Roll technique.

## TofuBitz

How exactly does this help you get to the lucid dreaming? I understand to put your body into sleep paralysis while your mind stays awake, unless that's also not the objective of the technique (and if so, please correct me). I'm actually quite new to WILD and was hoping for a better explanation than what I'm getting, I read the tutorial and I still don't understand how that puts me into a lucid dream. I understand all of the roll messages and such, but I don't understand how being aware doing sleep paralysis is going to help you! If anyone can explain this for me, I would be much grateful, and if you have experience with WILD and could tell me some suggestions/results I would love it even more, thanks!

----------


## gab

Hrm, never heard of it. Sorry.

First of all, you don't put your body in SP, while your mind stays awake. You body will put you in SP when time is right, wheather you aware of it or not, so there is no point in trying to reach SP. 

You try to fall asleep, while staying aware. The very best explanation can be found here. It's long, but worth every minute.

But in the nutshell, you stay awake, while you falling asleep all the way to the point, when dreams start to form and you enter the dream without loss of consciousness. Hope this helps  ::alien::

----------


## TofuBitz

> Hrm, never heard of it. Sorry.
> 
> First of all, you don't put your body in SP, while your mind stays awake. You body will put you in SP when time is right, wheather you aware of it or not, so there is no point in trying to reach SP. 
> 
> You try to fall asleep, while staying aware. The very best explanation can be found here. It's long, but worth every minute.
> 
> But in the nutshell, you stay awake, while you falling asleep all the way to the point, when dreams start to form and you enter the dream without loss of consciousness. Hope this helps



 Ah, so read every session? Alright, I can do that. I've only got time and more time for lucid dreaming! But question, how in gods name can I stay aware while falling asleep? o.o.

----------


## gab

> But question, how in gods name can I stay aware while falling asleep? o.o.



Hehe, yup, that's the question.

Ok, so you lay down as you would normally go to sleep. But instead of shutting your mind and body down, you let your body shut down while you keep your mind awake. You do this by "entertaining" your mind.

You can either count, repeat your mantra (phrase that reinforces your intent), watch the back of your closed eyelids (you would be surprised what's there), or some other method. 

You stay mostly still (more in the tutorial), just as you would when trying to fall asleep (that's your final goal anyway), until your mind thinks you are asleep and starts the sleeping process. For your mind to start the dreams, you have to WILD after at least 4.5 hrs of sleep, when REM stage is closer to time when you fall asleep. So WILDing at the time of your first time going to bed is not a good idea. 

Hope this makes sense, if not please do ask. Happy dreams  ::alien::

----------


## TofuBitz

But if you wait for that long, doesn't your body go into sleep paralysis? I don't think I understand SP fully, but I thought that's what happened. But what you're saying is that I will pretty much have to lay in bed for 4.5 hours, waiting for my mind to start dreaming? I've heard the best time for WILDing is five hours after your initial sleep.

----------


## gab

Sorry, no. You don't lay in bed for 4.5 hrs. You sleep for at least 4.5 hrs. The longer you sleep, longer your REM becomes. We go through sleep cycles. Each is about 90 min long and starts with NREM and ends with REM. So 4.5 hrs is 3 sleep cycles. Next good time would be 6 hrs, and so on in 90 min increments.

So you wake up at night or in the morning for a WBTB (Wake back To Bed). Stay up for anywhere from few minutes to an hour, do some LD relating stuff, maybe some mantras and you go back to bed for a WILD.

And you do get into SP just as you start to dream. So you may or may not notice it. But if you lay there waiting for it and abort or get discouraged because you don't feel it, you lost your chance at becoming lucid. That's why you don't worry about SP.

SP may feel just like your body is relaxed or heavy. But you can get this feeling earlier on, when your body is just relaxing. So if people confuse this relaxing state with SP and they don't reach LD right after they just relaxed, it can get confusing. Hope this is making sense.

Just wanted to add, if you interested in a different method, like a DILD, which is perhaps more suitable to start with, visit me in DILD class. Will be happy to provide you with personalized guidance.

----------


## Alucinor XIII

To answer the original question, I happened to watch a youtube video that explains this...sorta. Step By Step Guide to WILD (Wake Induced Lucid Dreaming) - YouTube (He's really eccentric, but I guess its a pretty good video)

My understanding is this (though I'm not a very experienced WILDer myself). By placing yourself in a completely different position that what you intend to fall asleep in, you set up a decoy for your body's "Okay-its-time-to-roll-over" signal. 

For example, sometimes when WILDing you get a strong urge to move. If you're already comfortable and half-way through WILDing when this urge comes, then you rollover and kinda have to start over--its a big setback.

By setting up this "decoy position" (a position you wouldn't normally sleep in) you are relaxing, but not going into the depths of WILDing. That way, when the worst of the urges come about, you were already planning to move anyway. you were ready for it. (Twice, actually. First time you give in by lowering yourarms. You wait for the next urge, and you give in by rolling over) 

I guess that doing this simply sets up traps for the worst of your urgers to move about while WILDing. That way, when you've given in twice (after rolling over) you can go on about the WILD peacefully. 

 Again, I'm not the most succesfuly WILDer. I've had 3 (one of which was accidental), but I plan on trying it out tonight.

----------

